# AE-ll finder removal on ETRS1



## Bee.Gee (Oct 9, 2017)

as the title shows, I am not able to remove the finder, is there a lock or latch that I am not familiar with?  the finder is locked on top of the body just about 1/8 inch short of the body edge.  it will move about 1/32 inch fore and aft.

Thanks

Billy


----------



## compur (Oct 9, 2017)

Finder release button on top right side (as viewed from behind camera).

Manual here:
http://www.cameramanuals.org/bronica/bronica_etrc.pdf


----------



## Bee.Gee (Oct 9, 2017)

Thank you! thank You!
I have manual, does not show that teeny button, even after you told me, I really had to look.  worked like a charm.
Billy


----------

